# New Toy!!!



## KenpoTex (May 9, 2006)

I just got back from the post office where I picked up my newest "behavior modification tool." It's called the Shadowdancer and was made by Mark Goldsworthy, a member over at WarriorTalk. The knife is made from 1/8" tool steel and finished with matte black DuraCoat. The blade is just a tad longer than 2-1/2" and the OAL is 6-1/4". The handle scales are G-10 and are removable (though I don't know why I'd take them off). As you will see from the design, the knife is made to use in the "reverse-edge" (Pikal) method. With this in mind it came with a cross-draw Kydex sheath that is very nicely done.

Here's a few pics.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 9, 2006)

and a few more...


----------



## arnisandyz (May 12, 2006)

looks like a nice little blade!


----------

